# Types of rigs and drilling tools



## مهندس بحرى 2 (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين وابى موضوع والعنوان فوق وابيه كامل مع الصور لو سمحتوا وابسرع وقت ممكن ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## alshangiti (25 مارس 2009)

الرجاء الأفادة عن نوعية riges and drilling tools فى اى مجال هل فى التعدين او البترول


----------



## أوراغ (26 مارس 2009)

*Drilling Rig Operations & A to Z Rotary Drilling Rig Components*



go to : http://www.4shared.com/file/7233626..._to_Z_Rotary_Drilling_Rig_Components.html?s=1


----------



## chetouh (2 أبريل 2009)

pleas all rig drilling tools with photos if ypou want


----------



## mahmoud26091984 (25 مارس 2010)

البرنامج جميل


----------



## virtualknight (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## زيزوchemist (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا ولكن من فضلكم اريد شرح كامل لادوات الحفر ومعداته وشرح طريقة الحفر ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------

